# Änderung in udev

## Christian99

Hallo, kann es sein, dass in udev was geändert wurde?

weil heute beim booten mit angesteckter usb platte wurde diese zu sdb anstatt der eingebauten, für die es eine regel gibt (die bisher immer funktioniert hat).

Genaueres nachschauen in der udev manpage förderte das zu tage:

 *man udev wrote:*   

> The following keys can get values assigned:
> 
>        NAME
> 
>            The name to use for a network interface. The name of a device node can not be changed by udev, only
> ...

 

Sonst war es dich immer so, dass man auch den namen setzen konnte, oder nicht?

mein udev ist 189

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## Schorchgrinder

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo, kann es sein, dass in udev was geändert wurde?

 

Dazu müsste man wissen ob die ein emerge-sync vorher gemacht hast, udev ist wohl für systemd ein wenig umgebaut worden.

```
[I] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  (~)141-r1 146-r1^t 149 151-r4 164-r2 171-r6 (~)188^t (~)189^t **9999^t {{acl action_modeswitch build debug (+)devfs-compat doc edd (-)extras floppy gudev hwdb introspection keymap old-hd-rules +openrc +rule_generator selinux static-libs test}}

     Installed versions:  189^t(22:25:43 02.09.2012)(acl gudev hwdb keymap openrc -doc -introspection -selinux -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

meine externen HDDs sind IHMO schon ne Weile nach sdX eingehangen, warum die jetzt bei dir deine interne sdX übernimmt ist schwer einzuschätzen.

----------

## mv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Sonst war es dich immer so, dass man auch den namen setzen konnte, oder nicht?

 

Ja, wurde aber entfernt. Wundert Dich das bei udev-systemd als Teil von Gnome OS noch? Wie beim Haupt-Gnome: Die nützlichen und bewährten Sachen werden grundlos entfernt. Dafür wird der systemd-Krampf dem User zwangsmäßig aufgepfropft. Zum Glück gibt es jetzt einen Fork.

----------

## Christian99

von udev? wo? gibts das schon für gentoo?

----------

## mv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> von udev? wo? gibts das schon für gentoo?

 

In einem Ovleray. Näheres steht in diesem thread

----------

## Christian99

yipiee!!

Das ist die erste gute nachricht seit udev spidermonkey installiert hat !!!!!

----------

## firefly

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> yipiee!!
> 
> Das ist die erste gute nachricht seit udev spidermonkey installiert hat !!!!!

 

HUh? udev hat keine direkte abhängigkeit zu spidermonkey...

----------

## Christian99

ach, das war polkit, was aber die sache nicht besser macht ....

----------

## Christian99

mal ne doofe Frage:

was muss man denn machen, um das overlay dazuzufügen? wiel layman  kennt das nicht....

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Hallo, kann es sein, dass in udev was geändert wurde?
> 
> weil heute beim booten mit angesteckter usb platte wurde diese zu sdb anstatt der eingebauten, für die es eine regel gibt (die bisher immer funktioniert hat).
> 
> schnipp
> ...

 

Ich spule nochmal zurück zum Anfang, falls du das mit dem Overlay noch nicht gefixt hast oder dich dagegen entscheidest.

Auch ich hatte durch gravierende Änderungen an udev diverse Ungereimtheiten mit der Benennung und Reihenfolger einiger devices (überwiegend NIC's).

Hab darauf hin mal alle /etc/udev/rules.d/rules verschoben/gesichert. Was sich da so alles angesammelt hat im laufe der Jahre ts, ts ts, Rules von 2008 etc.

Danach ein Neustart und alle devices getestet und für gut befunden, somit waren für damit alle Probleme beseitigt.

Das heißt aber nicht dass ich die aktuellen Entwicklungen rund um die Verschmelzung von udev und systemd gut heiße, insofern hat der Fork durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung...

Wenn's für Dich nix bringt kannst Du's ja wieder rückgängig machen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Christian99

ja, das hatte ich auch probiert, die regeln einfach zu entfernen, was aber bei der sache mit der externen platte nicht geholfen hat.

Inzwischen ist das udev-overlay auch layman bekannt, und der fork läuft.

----------

